# Quick Question: Boat length? Total length?



## FishyItch (Dec 4, 2011)

I've been active in the trailer forum with a similar question, but now I just want a lot of rapid-fire responses. I'm collecting data. 

Please answer the following questions: 
1) How long is your boat?
2) How long is the total package length from tip of trailer to tip of motor?
3) Does the total package length include a swing-away tongue on the trailer? 
4) What is the hp on the motor? 

I'm thinking about buying a house with an 18'6" garage and I'm trying to figure out how big my future boat can be. Thanks.


----------



## Fishmadns (Dec 4, 2011)

12 foot v hull on a 8foot harbor freight trailor the boat is pushed as far forward as i can get it when it is in the garage now with my 5 horse two stroke the whole package is 16 foot long. Prop to Ball receiver 

Hope this helps,


John H


----------



## nomowork (Dec 4, 2011)

The trailer type will have a lot to do with the overall length. My trailer for the tin is longer than the trailer for my fiberglass boat and both boats are within six inches in length of each other.


----------



## richg99 (Dec 4, 2011)

My boat is locked up in the boat barn, but I might get by to measure it tomorrow. 

However, the previous poster is correct. the particular type of trailer can change the over-all length by a foot or more. 

My trailer on my tinny has an extremely short tongue. However, the trailer that is under my 16 ft Carolina Skiff, kept in Wisconsin, is a good 18 inches longer...for the very same length of boat. R


----------



## spotco2 (Dec 5, 2011)

17.5 Bass Tracker on original trailer with a 75HP motor is about 21' from ball to back of motor

Not sure how long my 12' is on the trailer with the motor but will measure it tomorrow


----------



## muskiemike12 (Dec 5, 2011)

18'10" Stratos, 25'3", removable tongue to 21' 8", 150hp.

14'2" Starcraft, 18'5", fixed, 9.9hp.


----------



## redbug (Dec 5, 2011)

dont forget that if you have a transom saver the motor can be tilted down to reduce the overall length


----------



## richg99 (Dec 5, 2011)

16 ft. Lowe; 40 hp Johnson..motor tilted down..20.25 feet

This boat trailer has a much shorter tongue area than my other boat, though both are the same sized hull. 

Remember, that a longer tongue is good, and sometimes necessary, to launch on a shallow ramp. A short tongue may require you to back your vehicle into the water..long tongue ...not so. 

regards, rich


----------



## earl60446 (Dec 6, 2011)

Boat length is 16ft 3 inches, width is 76 inches, weight is 560 lbs empty
Boat is a 1989 fisher sv2
Boat, motor and trailer length is 20ft 9 inches
Motor is a 1988 48hp johnson spl
The tongue length is minimal on this trailer, be hard to shorten it any. Also hard to install swing away.
I have not tried it yet but I hope next year to start storing it in the garage, first I have to get a shed and clean out the garage some.


----------



## spotco2 (Dec 7, 2011)

I measured my 12' sitting on a Com Fab trailer today with NO MOTOR and it came in at 18'-3"

The boat might could be scooted up on the trailer a little more but not much.


----------

